# Cat shows. Please help me understand.



## pinkrobot (Jul 14, 2011)

This is a little bit of a "different" question, but here goes.

I'm currently writing a novel and one of my main characters is a purebred Egyptian Mau who was adopted specifically to be a show cat.

I've never been to a cat show and there isn't one coming my way any time soon, so I've been doing a LOT of research and watching as many videos as I can. But what I haven't been able to figure out--and something I want to be realistically accurate in my novel--is how often cats typically compete in shows. Does it differ from owner to owner, cat to cat? Is there a limit to how often you can enter a cat into shows?


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

How often depends on how many shows in the area, or if the owner is willing to travel to attend more shows.
There is no limit on the amount of shows you enter


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Often the breeder is aiming for a certain rank for their cat before the cat reaches a certain age - meaning the cat wins X number of first place awards or whatever, and can then carry the title that goes with it "grand champion", etc. I don't really understand the whole system - you can probably research it at the various Associations (Cat Fanciers, TICA etc.). I do know that some breeders will hustle their cats to an incredible number of shows if they feel the cat has potential to win a ranking in a hurry. 

Fran


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I for one don't think it is the cat that is actually participating, but the owner. the cat could care less! The owner however, invests time, TONS of money, and energy to achieve a 6 inch strip of ribbon. Aside from that bit of dribble, I can offer nothing about cat shows. It'd be fun to put in your novel a perspective from the cat's point of view!! Especially how much they may hate or love it.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of cats love going to shows, they love the attention and 'showing off'. The cats do care, especially if they don't want to be there, they make it known they want to retire - and they will be retired


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most breeders will show a promising kitten in the kitten classes, until they're 8 mos. and they're are shown in adult classes. Some kittens go thro awkward growth stages where for example the ears look too big in proportion to the head for standard, and don't hold their type, so sometimes a breeder would have to wait a while until it looked better. Also some breeds come into heat early and this is upsetting to other cats in the show. Some males can start to get bothered by the scent of other males around a year old and may become aggressive and not enjoy being handled. The cat, unlike a dog show is not handled by the owner or handler on the end of a lease. It is up to the cat to show itself off. Some are better at this than others. The cat that passively stands but doesn't respond to a judge's attempts to animate it with a teaser toy may get passed over for finals unless it has superior type for its breed. But often the cat that stretches up on the judging stand post or plays with the judge will get into a judge's finals. For example in an All Breed or SH Specialty or LH Specialty judge's finals, it will be the cat that is closest to its own standard of perfection, and is animated that usually get the top ribbons. There are no limits on how many times a cat can be shown. Some judges can be biased towards or against some breeds, and will consistently put up cats that are their favorites. Some cats love shows, others merely tolerate them, and some cats hate them. Shows can be stressful for some cats, with the noise and crowds of people, and can lose condition because of it, so a lot depends on the cat's personality how it handles shows. A cat may achieve a certain level, e.g. Champion but may not achieve enough points to win a Grand Champion. Some years there may be a streak of exceptional cats and other years not as much. Showing can be addictive and when one has an exceptional cat that is the epitome of its standard it is exhilarating to the breeder and judges alike.


----------



## pinkrobot (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! This is very helpful. And in response to this:



Marcia said:


> It'd be fun to put in your novel a perspective from the cat's point of view!! Especially how much they may hate or love it.


That's actually exactly what I'm doing.  That's why I want to have every little detail as true as possible.


----------



## Charlotte (May 23, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a system kinda like Toddlers&Tiaras?

Reading what you all posted, I kinda feel like breeders are like the mothers of the contestants of Toddler peagant: they try to work out their way to the top by asisting to all contestes located near them (where they can drive to). And once they have gained a reputation, the go for the mayor leagues. 

Hope we can read your novel someday soon ^^


----------

